# Mayan Ruins and artifacts found near Brasstown Bald Mountain Ga.



## blackbear

Have you guys heard anything recently about the Mayan Ruins & artifacts found near Brasstown Bald Mountain Georgia?
Must be all part of the 2012 Prophacy ... 

link

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2011/12/22/1100-year-old-mayan-ruins-found-in-north-georgia/


----------



## RBM

Well, the Forestry Ranger station/museum is on the top so the ruins must be somewhere down or at the base maybe below the parking lot. "Near" Brasstown Bald could be anywhere. The highest mountain in Georgia is a big mountain. lol That is all national forest land as far as I know. Chattahoochee National Forest. Lots of bears. lol


----------



## Ol' Hickory

Brasstown is on the Towns/ Union County line.  The Kenimer mound is in the Nacoochee Valley in White Co. It's a large five sided mound that is heavily wooded.  There is a smaller mound close to 75 that has a gazebo on it. if I remember correctly, Williams did publish a paper on the Kenimer mound about 10-12 years ago. Mayan? Who knows.


----------



## RBM

Ol' Hickory said:
			
		

> There is a smaller mound close to 75 that has a gazebo on it.



I recall an Native American Indian mound just outside of Helen. Don't remember if it had a gazebo or not.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Another side to the story...

http://blogs.artinfo.com/artintheai...yan-ruins-have-not-been-found-in-georgia-duh/


----------



## Whiteeagle

The mound south of Helen, in the field and viewable from the highway has a small gazebo on top. Gazebo made of wrought iron.


----------



## Son

If that story was true, we would have a bunch of short Indians.


----------



## RBM

Whiteeagle said:
			
		

> The mound south of Helen, in the field and viewable from the highway has a small gazebo on top. Gazebo made of wrought iron.



Thanks. I couldn't remember.


----------



## RBM

dadsbuckshot  said:
			
		

> Another side to the story...
> 
> http://blogs.artinfo.com/artintheair...n-georgia-duh/



LOL Is it surprising that somebody else is trying to make money from a fabricated story?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1772240/

What scifi garbage. I live in Florida and remember the Apollo missions, even seeing the launches. There was no Apollo 18 launch from Florida secret or not. Space launches from Florida are not secret even the satellite and military ones that go up. Everybody can see them. lol I would have seen it like I did for the other Saturn rocket launches. That mission along with 19 and 20 was cancelled and never took place plain and simple. Its no wonder folks question that the moon landings even took place with this kind of fabricated stuff. Frankly I don't blame them either. They don't have the benefit of actually seeing space launches as they happen like those of us in Florida.


----------



## fish hawk

Whiteeagle said:


> The mound south of Helen, in the field and viewable from the highway has a small gazebo on top. Gazebo made of wrought iron.



It's called the Nacoochee mound.


----------



## trout man

You can see both mounds from Hwy 75.  The larger one is farther down the valley from the gazebo.  It is heavily wooded and has a house on top of it. How do you think they sleep at night?


----------



## trout man

You learn something new everyday. That is interesting. Thank you.


----------



## Buck111

I find it hard to believe the Mayans inhabited the area long enough to build mounds, yet left only the mounds as their only artifacts.
I also wonder how the native tribes would have tolerated their presence.
I don't know much about native history but this just seems like a stretch.


----------



## trout man

Is it located next to bottoms road. That is huge.


----------



## RBM

Buck111 said:
			
		

> I find it hard to believe the Mayans inhabited the area long enough to build mounds, yet left only the mounds as their only artifacts.
> I also wonder how the native tribes would have tolerated their presence.



Mayans didn't inhabit the area. Native American Indians did. The mounds are theirs, not Mayans. The Mayans had contact with the local tribes as Mayan artifacts bear that out but that is it. Mayans did not live in Georgia, they only visited it via trade routes. At least this is what I have read and been told when looking into it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I find nothing out of the ordinary or too far fetched to believe that ancient Mexicans migrated to Georgia. After all, we've seen it happen in our lifetime.

http://blog.donquijote.org/blogs/sp...ins-really-found-in-northern-georgia-usa.aspx


----------



## RBM

Miguel Cervantes said:
			
		

> I find nothing out of the ordinary or too far fetched to believe that ancient Mexicans migrated to Georgia. After all, we've seen it happen in our lifetime.



Yeah. I knew that was coming from somebody. Always a wise guy. As advanced as the Maya were, Native American Indians would have been the ones migrating south if that was the case. But I guess they valued their heads a lot more than for the sake of Mayan sacrificial rituals.


----------



## trout man

I have been corrected. The one with the house on it is not a mound but part of the ridge on the other side of the river. The river cut it off.


----------



## Bozeman

I always thought that looked like a Indian mound too.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg

I wonder if the Mayans came up here to do the jobs that Cherokees wouldn't do?


----------



## bam_bam

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I wonder if the Mayans came up here to do the jobs that Cherokees wouldn't do?



Now thats a good one


----------

